# Pure Bright Orange Boots



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

check out 32 lashed, they have an orange and blue pair. Blue/Orange/White « Lashed « Boots « Mens « Fall 2009 « Boots « ThirtyTwo, Advanced Snowboard Boots & Outerwear


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

you make my brain hurt. go and support your local shop ask them what is right for you and buy what they say. not by some crazy color scheeme you created in your head.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

What are you, some kinda Elton John wannabe?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Unless this is just for filming then your priorities seem to be out of wack. Still I will offer help. Get white boots and use quality fabric dye to make them orange. The blank deck can be done with a piece of vinyl. The pink base may be able to be done with some plastic dye and really good prep.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks for the info, most of what im getting is you have to make it on your own. yes it is for filming, just because im new doesn't mean im not good. its my descision as to what i want to wear, fyi bright gear ='s easy to find in the snow after an avalanche because i do lots of back country. it also is easier to see who i am on the slopes in my movies to come and friends who want to find me. why bother commenting if you are just going to be a jerk?? honestly now, ok anyways thanks for the help those who did help and im done w/ this thread so say w.e bye guys


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

SnowboardingNat said:


> fyi bright gear ='s easy to find in the snow after an avalanche because i do lots of back country.


Real ways of surviving an avalanche: Recco, Avalanche probe, ABS Airbag. If you're hoping your bright colors will help people find you then bury yourself in snow and see how many people can locate you.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

SnowboardingNat said:


> Yah, im having a really hard time finding bright orange snowboarding boots. idc the brand but they would need to be size 12-15 if it matters. Ok thanks if you find it, also a black deck and neon pink base board anybody know where you get that as well? Cant find this stuff on ANY sites, feel free to email me or just post on this tyvm guys!


Pretty bright if that is what you are looking for.
THE XENON C E L S I U S


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

SnowboardingNat said:


> thanks for the info, most of what im getting is you have to make it on your own. yes it is for filming, just because im new doesn't mean im not good. its my descision as to what i want to wear, fyi bright gear ='s easy to find in the snow after an avalanche because i do lots of back country. it also is easier to see who i am on the slopes in my movies to come and friends who want to find me. why bother commenting if you are just going to be a jerk?? honestly now, ok anyways thanks for the help those who did help and im done w/ this thread so say w.e bye guys


Well, Mr. I'm new, good, and searching for equipment based primarily on color so I don't get lost on all those back country trips on my freestyle deck, I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

SnowboardingNat said:


> Yah, im having a really hard time finding bright orange snowboarding boots. *idc the brand but they would need to be size 12-15 if it matters.* Ok thanks if you find it, also a black deck and neon pink base board anybody know where you get that as well? Cant find this stuff on ANY sites, feel free to email me or just post on this tyvm guys!


Kinda more worried about the size 12-15 comment more then him wanting a specific color.  Size does matter, no matter what your girl tells you. Now you have a couple suggestions so go to a shop and see if either of those fit.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: A true back country rider knows that not getting in an avalanche in the first place is the thing to do. Save your money and take an avalanche course instead of getting bright clothes so that your dead body
> may be easier to recover if it is`nt totally buried by a slab avalanche.....


whatever wolfie!! 
SnowboardingNat is extreme & will just ride out any avi that dares slide near him!!
</sarcasm>

joking aside.
The bright colors will aid in some hiker finding his carcass in the spring when the big melt comes.

SnowboardingNat - wow overly sensitive aren't you? 
Just krylon an old pair of boots for your ubbergnarcore photo shoot...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

just for the record, i believe celsius has an all orange colorway on the market this year, worth looking into if your looking for orange boots, hopefully for more reasons than to find you in an avy..


----------

